# Partner Visa (309/100) - Lack of Evidence



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, so I only found this website after having submitted my application for a de-facto offshore partner visa (309/100). I have learned a lot since, and I wish I had found it earlier because now I am very worried that I didn't submit even close to enough information with my application.

In terms of relationship evidence submitted with my partner visa application, I only included:

1) de facto relationship registration certificate
2) 2 notarized statutory declarations from Australian citizens (Form 888: one from my partner's mum and one from a mutual friend)
3) joint bank account statement printed and stamped at the bank (showing transactions for groceries, movies, dinners, etc. May-August 2012)
4) ~20 cards (6 from me to my partner, 5 from my partner to me, 5 from our parents to the other SO, and 4 addressed to both of us)
5) a small photo album I made for our 2-year anniversary (mostly pictures of just us without friends or family)
6) written statements from my partner and I (signed and dated on each page, but not notarized as we were told this was not needed)

Is there any chance that this will be enough evidence? (I don't think so anymore.) 

What is the best way to proceed from here? Do I submit more evidence with or without asking my CO - if so, what kind of things could I submit? Do I just wait and hope for the best? Do I withdraw my application?

Thanks in advance!
~Queli

**EDIT: To provide a bit of further context: We lived together for 11.5 months in one room in his parents house in Australia, so we do not have a joint lease to provide. We have a couple of mutual friends and we have met each other's families, but because we are both introverted and low-key, we spent almost all of our time alone together. We made a few weekend road trips together but do not have much evidence of this other than pictures. We have been apart a fair bit because I was in university in the US when our relationship began and now he is in university in Australia. We stay in touch every day via Facebook and Skype (but I was told on the immigration help line not to include any of these transcripts), and we also play games on Steam.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sure someone who is applying for the same visa can answer your question better. I know the evidence for PMV is not as extensive as for onshore partner visa,however I think you are meant to include the signed Notice of intent to marry when you lodge this visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Queli, for what it's worth, I have often seen people post that their COs have asked for more evidence in a certain area. I've also read that sometimes not swamping them with evidence can be good because it gives them less to go through, as long as the evidence you provide is adequate. The question is, of course, "what is adequate?" and that's hard to determine. But I will say... that's not a lot of evidence, you're right.  

What I worry about is that it doesn't look like you provided any evidence of staying in touch while you were separated? I can't believe the immigration help line told you not to provide Skype or Facebook transcripts. How else do you prove you stayed in contact while you were apart (unless you had great phone records? But you don't list any...)

Ack, I'm worried for you too. I honestly don't know what to suggest here, though. I don't know if it would be enough to e-mail and say "I'm concerned from some reading up on the process I've done since I lodged my application that I may not have provided adequate evidence. Please be advised that I do in fact have more evidence concerning _____ in the form of ____. I'm more than happy to provide this evidence should you need it." 

Hopefully someone else has some input.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

They don't want the transcripts -- but they probably want records. They specifically ask in the partner migration booklet for you to show how you kept in touch during times apart.

For example, don't print out chat logs, but give them the skype records of all calls you made through skype to his phone. Supply your cell phone records, highlighting each other's calls. Provide screen shots of your email inbox (after filtering) showing all the emails sent/received from each other. Print up some Last Will and Testaments online, fill them out in front of witnesses and name each other as beneficiaries. Have him put you as his beneficiary on his superannuation. (Unfortunately, these will be after the fact, but sometimes they accept that.)

When you went on those road trips... did you stay in hotels? Did you pay FOR ANYTHING with your cards? Did you use ATMs? You can supply those financial records with a statement that tells the story.

Have you bought each other gifts? Do you guys have a car? Are you both on the insurance to drive it? Do you belong to any clubs? Have any hobbies in common? I would totally include evidence of that steam thing -- thats an activity you enjoy together even if it is an online one.

With your joint bank statements, is it obvious that you were both _contributing_, not just spending together? That can be VERY important. If it is not immediately obvious from the records you supplied, try to find evidence that you both contributed. For example, maybe you withdrew a few hundred dollars from your individual account and then deposited it in cash in your joint account. Supply the record from the withdrawal and tie it together with the deposit.

I hope that helps. Hopefully, they will give you a chance to give them some more evidence before assessing your application. I believe they usually do this. If I were you, I would be looking at the sticky about gathering evidence for a de facto and going frantically through all records to get ready for the request. You have 28 days to give them more evidence when they ask for it. Or beat them to it -- supply it ASAP to them with a note that you heard from a forum you might not have supplied enough evidence and if they need this stuff, add it to your application.


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

My CO told me that the only thing I was missing was my health check and I sent even less then you. Alas, I do not have my decision yet but I have not been asked for more information. It is my personal opinion only that the PMV does not need as much as the 2nd part of our visa will. This really just needs to prove our intent to marry and live out our lives as genuine man and wife. That we are actually doing so will require much more documentation for part two. Again, this is just my opinion. But again my fiancé and I are building a house and that's a pretty permanent adventure and maybe that was just a big enough conviction for my CO he felt he didn't need to ask for more. Unfortunately I'm just waiting for the decision like everyone else.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure why people keep referring to the PMV - Queli is not applying for a PMV, as far as I can tell? 

JMCD, I don't agree that all they want is a screenshot showing a list of emails you sent each other, or Skype records (but not chat logs). They want to see evidence that your commitment is genuine and that your relationship is ongoing, and these items are evidence of that. 

With our application I provided a selection of e-mails, Skype chat transcripts and Facebook transcripts where we talked about our feelings for each other, our plans for the future, etc. They don't want EVERY SINGLE chat or email you ever sent - but a relevant sampling is great evidence, IMO, and many people here have submitted such evidence with a successful conclusion to their visa. 

Just my opinion, obviously.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

CollegeGirl is right sometimes overloading your CO with rubbish evidence is something that will work against you. You seem to have provided the basics. 

I would send out a letter to CO, outlining what that you have additional evidence. Write bullet points outlining that you have Skype records and Facebook conversations etc. so co will know you have it and can ask for it if needed.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for all the input, ladies (and gents?)! I just got home from work and will respond individually soon. I really appreciate all of your suggestions.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry...my bad..didn't realise there was an offshore defacto visa...thought it was either the onshore 820 or PMV. Ignore what I said about NOIM.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Queli, for what it's worth, I have often seen people post that their COs have asked for more evidence in a certain area. I've also read that sometimes not swamping them with evidence can be good because it gives them less to go through, as long as the evidence you provide is adequate. The question is, of course, "what is adequate?" and that's hard to determine. But I will say... that's not a lot of evidence, you're right.
> 
> What I worry about is that it doesn't look like you provided any evidence of staying in touch while you were separated? I can't believe the immigration help line told you not to provide Skype or Facebook transcripts. How else do you prove you stayed in contact while you were apart (unless you had great phone records? But you don't list any...)
> 
> ...


Thanks, CG. My partner and I have also read that CO's will often request more evidence if need be. I don't think they're required to ask, though, so I hope my lack of evidence is not grounds for immediate - or actually worse, delayed - rejection or invalidation of my application.

The only physical evidence that we provided to demonstrate contact for periods of separation were a handful of cards - I have written him a card for almost every month that we have been apart and he has written me for important events, such as my college graduation, my birthday, and our anniversary. I only supplied about 10 cards between us because they ask you not to submit too many, but I did attach a note explaining that and saying that I was happy to submit more at their request.

I actually spoke to multiple people on the help line who told me not to submit transcripts or logs of Skype calls at all, which is why I didn't include them. I would have submitted a summary of our friendship, but we don't publicly write on each other's walls much - we just sent each other cute pictures of animals cuddling, haha. We speak primarily through Skype video calls when we're both home (at least an hour daily - I really wish we could record and send in videos of our chats sometimes!) and Facebook when we're out and about (we would have a total of over 300 pages of private messages). We did both mention those Facebook messages and Skype calls in our written statements, though, and I did include a note saying I'd been advised not to submit transcripts and logs but could do so if requested.

We don't have any phone records because Skype is free and mobile phone calls are expensive.

I might take that suggestion and email my CO when I mail in my AFP, also reminding her that I could submit a bit more evidence if needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> They don't want the transcripts -- but they probably want records. They specifically ask in the partner migration booklet for you to show how you kept in touch during times apart.
> 
> For example, don't print out chat logs, but give them the skype records of all calls you made through skype to his phone. Supply your cell phone records, highlighting each other's calls. Provide screen shots of your email inbox (after filtering) showing all the emails sent/received from each other. Print up some Last Will and Testaments online, fill them out in front of witnesses and name each other as beneficiaries. Have him put you as his beneficiary on his superannuation. (Unfortunately, these will be after the fact, but sometimes they accept that.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, jmcd. 

When we were apart, we never called each other on our mobiles or called the other's mobile from Skype because international mobile calls are expensive, but as I mentioned above, we do try to video call on Skype for at least one hour every day. I could provide a "log" of the days the calls were made and how long they lasted for, but I don't know if it would mean all that much to Immigration - considering you could have just left that video on and walked away, you know? That said, it would certainly be better than nothing. We might try to write up wills and list each other as beneficiaries. 

We did stay in hotels, but more often than not, we had to book our trips online - and our joint account debit cards could not be used online so we had to pay online with our individual accounts. We didn't use ATMs either, but I think we would have made a lot of purchases together - so I might be able to find those receipts or whatnot and include them.

We have bought each other a lot of gifts (but not with money from our joint account). A lot of my gifts to him have sweet meaning behind them and a few of his to me do too. We also have secret message rings that we wear all the time. We don't have our own car, and we don't belong to any clubs. We did join Virgin Active together, though, so we might be able to provide the signup paperwork for that. We game together a lot (both with each other only and together with friends), but unfortunately, there isn't much evidence of that - as games might record the amount of time you've played but not when you play or who you play with.

We have both contributed to our joint account balance and used our joint account to make purchases for both of us (groceries, movies, dinners, occasionally gas, etc.). We provided statements from both our joint bank account and our personal accounts so that they should be able to match previous withdrawals and contributions. We are also now each trying to make monthly contributions to our joint account, even though we are not spending the balance because we are apart.

Thanks again! I will start gathering everything ASAP.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

sarahw418 said:


> My CO told me that the only thing I was missing was my health check and I sent even less then you. Alas, I do not have my decision yet but I have not been asked for more information. It is my personal opinion only that the PMV does not need as much as the 2nd part of our visa will. This really just needs to prove our intent to marry and live out our lives as genuine man and wife. That we are actually doing so will require much more documentation for part two. Again, this is just my opinion. But again my fiancé and I are building a house and that's a pretty permanent adventure and maybe that was just a big enough conviction for my CO he felt he didn't need to ask for more. Unfortunately I'm just waiting for the decision like everyone else.


Hey sarahw; thanks for your response. Best of luck to both of us!


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm not sure why people keep referring to the PMV - Queli is not applying for a PMV, as far as I can tell?
> 
> JMCD, I don't agree that all they want is a screenshot showing a list of emails you sent each other, or Skype records (but not chat logs). They want to see evidence that your commitment is genuine and that your relationship is ongoing, and these items are evidence of that.
> 
> With our application I provided a selection of e-mails, Skype chat transcripts and Facebook transcripts where we talked about our feelings for each other, our plans for the future, etc. They don't want EVERY SINGLE chat or email you ever sent - but a relevant sampling is great evidence, IMO, and many people here have submitted such evidence with a successful conclusion to their visa.


Thanks, CG. You are right; I am not applying for a PMV - but rather for an offshore partner visa based on a de facto relationship.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Boboa said:


> CollegeGirl is right sometimes overloading your CO with rubbish evidence is something that will work against you. You seem to have provided the basics.
> 
> I would send out a letter to CO, outlining what that you have additional evidence. Write bullet points outlining that you have Skype records and Facebook conversations etc. so co will know you have it and can ask for it if needed.
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


Thanks so much, boboa; that's a lovely idea!


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck! That's all we really have to share


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

queliwantstogo said:


> Okay, so I only found this website after having submitted my application for a de-facto offshore partner visa (309/100). I have learned a lot since, and I wish I had found it earlier because now I am very worried that I didn't submit even close to enough information with my application.
> 
> In terms of relationship evidence submitted with my partner visa application, I only included:
> 
> ...


I sent in pretty much the same evidence, but with facebook and skype logs, telephone records, and alot of emails between our family members.

We had never lived together, but had numerous small visits over a 3 year period( two of which she was still legally married to another but legally seperated)

We where legally married before applying for visa (married only 2 months at time of application)

We where approved for 309 partner visa.
As long as your evidence points to a genuine and continuing relationship, which is supported by family and friends you should be okay.

I personally think your statements from friends and family in Aus carry alot of weight, as we where very short in the financial category, but very strong in the social category of evidence.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

bradsterusa said:


> I sent in pretty much the same evidence, but with facebook and skype logs, telephone records, and alot of emails between our family members.
> 
> We had never lived together, but had numerous small visits over a 3 year period( two of which she was still legally married to another but legally seperated)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bradster. I hope you have a safe flight!!


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

And still waiting. 
We must have got it wrong... maybe less is more? It's certainly less work for them -- and of course, the MORE evidence you supply, the greater your chances of submitting stuff that can seem to tell competing stories. 
Sigh. But how do you know how much is enough and how much is too much and how much is NOT enough? I wish they would give us some better guidelines.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> And still waiting.
> We must have got it wrong... maybe less is more? It's certainly less work for them -- and of course, the MORE evidence you supply, the greater your chances of submitting stuff that can seem to tell competing stories.
> Sigh. But how do you know how much is enough and how much is too much and how much is NOT enough? I wish they would give us some better guidelines.


Best of luck, jmcd.  your time will come soon!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome news for you but it's so messed up how inconsitent they are being at the moment...are they tossing a coin these days to decide yay/nay? I'm about to fork out another $5K to study for another 6 months so that we can submit an application which doesn't have any holes for them to poke at. *rant over*


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

queliwantstogo said:


> Best of luck, jmcd.  your time will come soon!


No worries Quel, I have no hard feelings towards you and am happy you guys made it through. That's two less torture victims for DIAC!  It's just got me casting a lot of doubt in hindsight is all.

We would have had similarly sparse evidence like you did if we applied a year ago. We were so afraid of being rejected that we moved to NZ (Oz time had run out) and my partner took a fly in fly out job. All so we could supply PROOF in lease/bill form that we lived together. But, while we got our proof, it was hell on us. I only saw him for 2-3 weeks (sometimes less) and then it was back to work for 5-6 weeks. They changed the schedule all the time and we could never plan anything or be sure when we would see each other. Plus we were shelling out stupid money on the apartment, and I was such a mess I never managed to make any friends. Oh.. And it was FREAKING cold. No heat or insulation... Apparently NZ is behind the developed world in that area.

Now I am thinking, we shouldn't have tortured ourselves? Sure, we have a lease (we lived on a boat before, with no way to prove it) but with his schedule being so inconsistent it might look to DIAC that he was visiting, not cohabitating. I worry we did ourselves and our application a disservice. Since my own case officer skipped me in the queue by 3 months when Sarah's case went through, I am totally freaking out that something is wrong with my app.

Course, it could be in my head. We'll see if bashishot gets approved before me, then I'll really start to tear my hair out!

Hindsight is 20-20... Although, when it comes to DIAC I doubt even hindsight is that clear


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> No worries Quel, I have no hard feelings towards you and am happy you guys made it through. That's two less torture victims for DIAC!  It's just got me casting a lot of doubt in hindsight is all.
> 
> We would have had similarly sparse evidence like you did if we applied a year ago. We were so afraid of being rejected that we moved to NZ (Oz time had run out) and my partner took a fly in fly out job. All so we could supply PROOF in lease/bill form that we lived together. But, while we got our proof, it was hell on us. I only saw him for 2-3 weeks (sometimes less) and then it was back to work for 5-6 weeks. They changed the schedule all the time and we could never plan anything or be sure when we would see each other. Plus we were shelling out stupid money on the apartment, and I was such a mess I never managed to make any friends. Oh.. And it was FREAKING cold. No heat or insulation... Apparently NZ is behind the developed world in that area.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind wishes jmcd. I just wish I could be as happy for everyone in this forum as you all are for me. You said hindsight is 20/20, but I agree that with the DIAC it's still a bit foggy. I honestly have no clue as to how my application was reviewed and granted so quickly. I feel so lucky but so confused too. I wish I could know the reasons to share them all with you. Unfortunately, I think a lot of it really is luck -- and maybe I did have a more straightforward case than most because we are very young and have no children or serious previous relationships. Like I already said to cheesy, though, if I could push my visa grant date out a couple months to speed up the processing time for everyone else - even just a few days - I would in a heartbeat. As is, with work and family commitments, I don't expect to leave until the end of June at earliest.

I know it is so much easier said than done - and believe me, I have hated people for saying this exact same thing to me - but the best thing you can do is try to distract yourself and not worry too, too much. You and your partner went to every length possible to show the legitimacy of your relationship - that's a demonstration of commitment in itself; and I'm sure it shows in your application.

I really hope you hear soon!!


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea I feel the same as queli I wish I could say what exactly made mine get through so fast but I really have nothing except possibly it's simplicity and luck. CO was feeling cheerful saw a short straight forward application and said here you go granted! Now I'm leaving office and going on vacation now see you next week (DN was out of office for a long weekend last weekend I discovered after the fact. Apparently I got an email grant may 1 which I never actually received just before he left lol). How often have you made inquiries into the status of your application jm? Wish I could say more or be more helpful


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for updating your timeline queli, I think you are the only one who did!

Sarah, I've called about 3 times. I had to update phone numbers twice and I called once when my partner and I were considering sailing back to Oz from the states. We needed to know what would happen if they asked for more evidence from us while we were at sea. 

I have tried not to bug them too much  and never without a good reason.


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't update mine from my iPhone  will try to get on my comp here shortly busy weekend!


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hehe, I didn't mean to make you feel QUITE so guilty. But I suppose - whatever works


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol uh huhhhh sure you didn't  last time I tried to update showing my medicals it wouldn't change I may be too computer illiterate to make it work haha. But will try it shortly


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok its showing up when i try to make it, but then when i try to save it to my signature its still showing the one from before. *sigh*


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok well im not really sure what to do now. it seems my old one went through later so maybe it will show up after awhile, but its updated as far as i know how.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Sarah, no worries.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi jmcd. I lodge my visa application last sept 2013, and then this jan my co emailed me to sent more proofs ofliving together, like joint assets, joint bank account. The problem we havent been livving together for long in one roof, after we got married he get back to australia and i stay here in the philippines. And we dated only 2 months not living together we seeeach other when we have time it was when i my sis sponsored me for tourist visa last 2012. The problem is my co asking for any joint account or assets. But we still dont have this. We decided what if he opens a joint account in australia so we have one to forward to the embassy. Does ut help?..ty


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think u have to be in oz to have ur name on account as they need to id u. I think it would have been wiser to wait until u had been together longer before u lodged. Everyone seems to rush into this without checking on how much evidence u really need


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

This is true. I just spoke with my fiance about the joint account yesterday. Immi didnt request anything but we were just going to start our joint account when he went to the bank. I will have to be there to show id then no problem. Im going on a tourist visa in few weeks while my pmv has been lodged already. They said i can do a joint account when i arrive.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can open a joint account in oz and deposit money etc but you can't withdraw any until both parties have confirmed their identity (for you that would mean being in Australia). I am unsure if they would provide you with a statement or not. This can be done online through most banks.

Honestly I think the CO is looking at what you had at time of lodgement. Opening up a joint bank account now will not show anything really.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Yha1980 said:


> Hi jmcd. I lodge my visa application last sept 2013, and then this jan my co emailed me to sent more proofs ofliving together, like joint assets, joint bank account. The problem we havent been livving together for long in one roof, after we got married he get back to australia and i stay here in the philippines. And we dated only 2 months not living together we seeeach other when we have time it was when i my sis sponsored me for tourist visa last 2012. The problem is my co asking for any joint account or assets. But we still dont have this. We decided what if he opens a joint account in australia so we have one to forward to the embassy. Does ut help?..ty


Hey Yha1980, Just so you know, jmcd has more or less left the forums, so she won't be available to respond to your post.

How long had you and your husband been in a relationship before you submitted your application? And how long had you been married for before you submitted the application?

To answer your question, it certainly wouldn't *hurt* your application for you and your husband to open a joint bank account in Australia, especially since your case officer has specifically asked for more evidence, and it may motivate you two to start saving for your future together. But you should keep in mind that it might not *help* your application much either. Case officers often request more information when they need it and do their best to take it into account if they receive it in a timely fashion, but they also expect you to submit the appropriate amount of evidence when you first submit your application. If you create a joint bank account now, it will demonstrate that you and your partner are committed enough to share funds, but it will also be clear that you opened the account *because* it was requested, not of your own accord.

As far as I was aware, you need to have the accepted forms of ID and be in Australia with your partner at the bank in order to sign for and open a joint account together. Mish mentioned that you might be able to open a joint account and deposit money online before confirming your identities; I hadn't heard this before, but it might be good to look into it. As a starting point, most Australian banks have online chat options so that you can speaks with a bank representative and get the information you need. They're also available to help you set up your accounts online when applicable.

Good luck!


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi thank u all for the reply. we met in australia last dec 2012, i visit my sis in oz for 3 months, we had 2 months dating and getting to know eah other before i go back last feb 6, 2013.we keep contact in skype when were apart. And then at june 23 he arrived here in the philippines june 23, 2013 with his mom and auntie. We got married while he was here.We only got 3 weeks time together then he go back to oz again. Last sep2013 we lodge our pmv. july2013 up to now weve been apart again.
We have more time apart than being together. Thats my problem we shouldnt have rush. We should have wait or me went first to oz before we apply for pmv. 
We really have not been living together as husband and wife in one roof thats we still dont have joint assets or account, joint pay bills nothing. Oh our visa is in trouble...what should we do.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Were thinking about options making a statutory again only for 
Financial aspects, nature of household, explaining our situation why we dont have this or that. Or is it possible they hold first our pmv. And let me travel in oz for tourist visa so we have time to collect all evidence we need. Then after that they decide.
Because now they gave us within 28 days to submit all theyr asking. U think thyr gonna give us a chance or they will decide already. 
Guys help really dont know what to do. I have no one to talk to who knows aboutthis stuff.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

You may still be okay, but you should do your best to include as much evidence as possible when you submit the other proof that your Case Officer asked for. 

I am not sure how many statutory declarations you submitted with your PMV (I forget whether or not they are even needed for the Prospective Marriage Visa), but I would suggest you submit as many as you can now. If you don't know what they are, they are written statements by people who know you and your husband and can attest to your relationship and how much you love each other; these documents need to be signed by whoever wrote them and they need to be stamped by an appropriate notary. You could have your sister and your husband's mom and aunt write statements - as well as more family members, mutual friends, and anyone close to either of you who attended the wedding. I would suggest you submit a total of at least three, but the more, the better. You can find more information on written statements and statutory declarations both here and on the Australian Immigration website. 

If you haven't already you and your partner may also want to write about and/ or show evidence of your future plans together. For example, are you planning to buy or rent your own house or apartment? Say that - even better if you have already rented or bought it and have a lease or contract. Do you plan to get pets together? Do you want to have children? Have you planned out future visits to see each other while the visa is being processed or future vacations together once the visa is approved. If you already have plane tickets or anything for any of these, even better. These are the kind of things you might want to write about if you haven't already.


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank u very much quel ur my angel. Big help really. We submited 2 statutory from his friend and auntie. Well add 2 from my fam and his family also. And gather as much evidence we have. Thank u again...


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

You are very welcome, yha! Best of luck with everything.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait a second - you're already married and you've applied for a PMV (Prospective Marriage Visa)? I'm hoping you're just confusing the PMV and the Partner Visa, Yha, because if you applied for the PMV (Subclass 300) you don't even qualify for that visa because you're already married.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Yikes, I just caught that too CG. >_<

Yha, I hope that you have just been typing the wrong thing when you say PMV instead of partner visa. (And I kind of figure that you are because I would hope that your Case Officer would tell you that you are not eligible for that Visa soon after filing rather than asking for more evidence 4 months later.)

Just to be clear, a PMV (Prospective Marriage Visa - subclass 300) is a visa where the Australian fiancé sponsors their foreign applicant fiancé so that the foreign applicant can move to Australia to marry their Australian partner. This visa has to be lodged outside of Australia and is only valid for 9 months, during which time the couple needs to marry. After they've married, they can apply for an Onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820/801) to stay in Australia.

If you are already legally married to your partner and currently reside outside of Australia you have hopefully applied for an Offshore Partner Visa (subclass 309/100) on the basis of marriage, which allows you to move to Australia to be with your partner.

Hope you're alright!


----------



## Yha1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi college girl, its me whose confused not pmv, I mean we applied for Partner visa 309/100. But were lacking of evidences libe joint bills, joint accounts.
Because after we got married he need to back in Australia we spend only 3 weeks when he was here. And only 2 months getting to know each other when I was in Australia to visit my sister. So we really haven't been living together in one roof for.


----------

